

Libuv status report - IsaacSchlueter
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/09/23/libuv-status-report/

======
jat850
At OSCON Ryan had given a report with some benchmarking of libuv vs. the
current node 0.4.x implementation. I was hoping to see some updates on that
(libuv seemed to pay a pretty steep performance penalty in Windows
environments, versus a virtualized Linux instance).

Is there any update on that front? I'm excited to see if they have been able
to squeeze better performance out on a native Windows stack since then.

~~~
vier
Here are some numbers from last month <https://gist.github.com/1166690>

~~~
jat850
Thank you! The 0.5.4 comparison point is what I believe he was presenting at
OSCON. That's a major improvement since then!

------
kersny
If anyone's interested in the C# bindings, I haven't had a chance to update
them recently (just started college) but I certainly would appreciate
contributions or questions.

More importantly: Libuv Rocks :)

